# Oh Its On



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Had some record high temps so I kicked off the bass fishing season on one of my fav ponds. Things were slow at first until I moved to the wind blown side and tied on a Yum creature bait. Landed 9 bass total in @ 2 hrs. Three were nice and chunky at 18" a piece. All keeper size and released to play another day. What a beautiful day I had. Stared out slingshotin then Bass fishing. Life is good!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with you Bud. I'm a Bassin man from way back. Ain't nothing like it-CEPT SLINGSHOTS!!!!! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of the best things in life are very simple!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

With you on the fishing and but my tool of choice 
the Fly rod --fly fishing ... That's it .


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Bass fishing...ahhhh brings back memories!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I love fishing, and especially catching.


----------

